# csa belt buckle



## Jeff Raines (Feb 3, 2006)

My relic hunting buddy dug this last week,here in Paulding county


----------



## Nga. (Feb 3, 2006)

Cool why can't I find something like that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2006)

Now that is really something right there!!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice, Jeff when are you going to get me one!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 3, 2006)

sweet!  why could you not find that for me when we were lost on PF?


----------



## dixie (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff, when I was a kid, we used to find stuff all the time out around mulberry mtn and picketts mill.a friend of mines grand dad found a musket in firing condition in a hollow tree at Pickett's, the strange thing about it was the initials carved in the stock are the same as my buddies name!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 4, 2006)

WOw!!! What a find. Congrats to your bud Jeff.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Feb 4, 2006)

That's a great find!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 4, 2006)

That is awesome Jeff !!!!!


----------



## ramsey (Feb 5, 2006)

That is a nice find. It seems to be in great condition. Was it buried, and how deep. Any other uniform  items found with or near?


----------



## Fencejumper15 (Feb 5, 2006)

that is fantastico


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2006)

For some strange reason, I can't see the picture..


----------



## Robk (Feb 6, 2006)

Delton said:
			
		

> For some strange reason, I can't see the picture..




Must be the steel plate in ya noggin blocking the signal again!!!!!!!!    

Rob

See in the chat room Big_D


----------



## southernclay (Feb 6, 2006)

Delton said:
			
		

> For some strange reason, I can't see the picture..



It's pretty too. 

I couldn't see it with Firefox but can with IE if that helps.


----------



## Abolt20 (Feb 6, 2006)

That's a cool find


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 6, 2006)

RobK, I didn't think about that! 

I did what Southern Clay recommended and it worked.  I run Mozilla.  Through IE I seen it with no problems. 

Jeff, your buddy found something to be proud of, that's for sure!  Nice find!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 6, 2006)

That is priceless!


----------



## ZACK (Feb 11, 2006)

Thats awsome Jeff, tell your friend congrats.  That find is something to be proud of.  Did he find it near a battlefield or at a camp site?  I have an ancestor that fought in the battle of New Hope Church here in Paulding.  I have a few honey holes that I one day want to do a little relic hunting on.  A few here in Paulding and a few others around the Metro area.  All I need is more time and money and I will be ready to go.


----------



## Carp (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice find!


----------



## Bone Collector (Feb 13, 2006)

That's a very nice find. Is it complete on the backside, too? I found one for sale with a certificate of authenticity priced at $2500.00. Another one that was not in such great shape was priced at $1500.00. I'll buy yours for $25.00! 

BC


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 13, 2006)

ZACK said:
			
		

> Thats awsome Jeff, tell your friend congrats.  That find is something to be proud of.  Did he find it near a battlefield or at a camp site?  I have an ancestor that fought in the battle of New Hope Church here in Paulding.  I have a few honey holes that I one day want to do a little relic hunting on.  A few here in Paulding and a few others around the Metro area.  All I need is more time and money and I will be ready to go.



woohoo,I have a new best friend,just send me the location of those honey holes.
Promise I won't hunt them,but I will let you know if there is anything there  

He won't say exactly where he found it,but he used a map that I gave him and he won't say that isn't the spot.
It's between New Hope and Picketts Mill on private land.

You got a detector?if not there is a dealer here in paulding.
If so,shoot me a pm and we'll hook up,do some diggin.


----------

